# Under strange stars [OOC]



## Someone (May 30, 2004)

I must confess that the adventure has nothing to do with sexy amazons, but now that you´re here it won´t do you any harm to continue reading. Several months ago I started here a one-shot adventure called strange stars that died shortly after it began. I´d like to give it another try. Those are the premises:

-I´ll accept 4-5 players.
-3.5 core only, plus psionics (but not psionic races)
-Standard races, classes (prestige or not) and magic itmes; something that I could remember easily when making the posts. It´s difficult to remember obscure, twisted and utterly clever combos when one is playing D&D alone, so let´s play fair.
-Character level would be around 10.
-Homebrew world, with a feel of Simbad voyages. Setting will radically change cosmology, but won´t otherwise change game mechanics.
-Posting once per day.

If you like what you see, please post. I´ll add more info once I have enough players.


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

I am interested. Will be playing a female elven fighter, focusing on Two Weapons/ Double Weapon.

Do I use point buy, or 4d6 drop lowest?
What about hit points?
Starting gold?


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

I'm definitely intrigued. Sinbad-esque, you say? If you're amenable, I could submit a male human sorcerer. Nothing flashy, no prestige classes; straight sorcerer. If it's *really* Sinbad-esque, he may wear unnecessarily snazzy robes and a turban.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 30, 2004)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Someone (May 30, 2004)

Oh, yes. Definitely Sinbad-esque; you should expect sea voyages, evil sorcerers, monsters eating your low-level companions and things like islands that turn to be giant turtles. Large turbans are welcome.

If you can´t wait to make your characters, the character creation rules are, in a nutshell: 30 point buy, 45400 XP to start and 49000 gp. Average hit points (rounding up, 1st level max, as normal) Since it´s a one shot adventure, don´t abuse one use or charged items. Background is not required or encouraged.

I should mention that I aim to create a cinematic adventure: a good action film, if you like; difficult battles in exotic locales, the just touch of roleplaying, a somewhat railroaded history and the largest amount of fun I can cram in it. It´s a long module, expect 6-10 months of gaming.


----------



## Zerth (May 30, 2004)

Sounds like a fun game, I'd like to be a part of it.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Sexy amazons?  Me! Me!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

I was bored, so I statted up a character! 

I present to you...Ormazd the Inscrutable, puissant and be-turbaned sorcerer extraordinaire!

Ormazd the Inscrutable
Sorcerer 10
Human male, N.
Str 8
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 18/20 w item (Starting cha 16; 2 stat pts added)
HP 47 (4+[2.5x9]+20)
AC 16 (10+2 dex+2 armour+1 deflection+1 natural); touch 13, flat-footed 14.
BAB +5
Init +2
GP 98


*Saves*
Fort +7 (3 base, 2 con, 2 resist)
Ref +7 (3 base, 2 dex, 2 resist)
Will +10 (7 base, 1 wis, 2 resist)

*Skills*
Bluff +18 (13 ranks, 5 cha)
Concentration +15 (13 ranks, 2 con)
Knowledge (arcana) +14 (13 ranks, 1 int)
Spellcraft +16 (13 ranks, 1 int, 2 syn)

*Feats*
Empower Spell 
Eschew Materials 
Point Blank Shot 
Precise Shot 
Spell Penetration 

*Languages*
Common
Draconic

*Stuff * (48,902 spent; 98 gp remains)
Bracers of Armour +2 (4,000)
Chime of Opening (3,000)
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000)
Dagger, masterwork  (302)
Dust of Dryness [2 doses] (1,700)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Necklace of Adaptation (9,000)
Pearls [2] (200)
Potions [5], cure moderate wounds (1,500)
Potion [3], cure serious wounds (2,250)
Ring of Natural Armour +1 (2,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
Robe of Useful Items (7,000)
Shirt of Resistance +2 (4,000)
Turban of Comprehend Languages and Read Magic (5,200) [As Helm]
Wand, detect secret doors (750)

*Spells* (Slots per day follow in brackets)
0th: Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Ghost Sounds, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic. (6)
1st: Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield. (8)
2nd: Alter Self, Melf's Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Web. (7)
3rd: Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, Ray of Exhausation (7)
4th: Enervation, Evard's Black Tentacles. (6)
5th: Shadow Evocation. (4)

*Attacks*
+5 melee, 1d4-1; masterwork dagger
+7 ranged touch (+8 w/ in 30 ft) by spell

Description: Ormazd is a tall and imposing man in his early thirties, standing 6'2" tall (taller with turban). He is bald and tanned, and his dark eyes seem to speak of knowledge mortals should not meddle in. That or he's thinking that his slippers chafe. Ormazd wears black robes embroidered with gold thread and atop his head sits a dark blue turban. He has a deep and sonorous voice, which he uses to full effect. Ormazd attributes almost all unexpected or unhelpful events to 'dark and arcane forces working against us'; which sounds impressive the first few times you hear it, but gets old fast.

History: Ormazd says he learnt his craft at the feet of the mighty Sages of Aran-Kor, deep in the deserts of Mu'tab but no-one's ever heard of any such mystics; or, indeed, of Mu'tab, so he's probably just lying. Again.


NB: Two things which are NOT core rules above;
      1) The 'shirt of resistance'. My cloak slot's taken up with my Charisma item, so I moved resistance to a different slot. If that's not ok, tell me and I'll remove it.
      2) The 'ring of natural armour.' Technically, rings can have anything on them, hence this item. If you don't like me doing that, tell me and I'll remove it.

The guy's hardly combat optimised, so I hope you weren't looking for super-powerful characters. I went for a combination of spells which are good and spells which fit the genre. (mm, evil black tentacles grappling mine enemies!) He should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

Shin'nairo


Female Elven Fighter10


*AL: * N
*Hair: * Fiery Red
*Eyes: * Light Blue
*Experience: * 45400


*STR:* 15 (+2) [8pts]
*DEX:* 24 (+7) [10pts + 2racial + 2lvl4&8 + 4gloves]
*CON:* 12 (+1) (6pts -2 racial]
*INT:* 10 (+0) [2pts]
*WIS: * 10 (+0) [2pts]
*CHA: * 10 (+0) [2pts]


*HP:* 70 (10d10 + 10 con)


*AC:* 23 (10 + 6dex + 4armor + 2armor enchantment + 1weapon defense) / 17 / 16


*Saves:* 
*FORT:* +8 (7base + 1con)
*REF: * +10 (3base + 7dex)
*WILL:* +3 (3base)


*Init: * +11 (+4 imp. init. + 7dex)


*Base attack bonus:* +10/+5


*Attacks: *  
*Primary hand:* Sun-Up +18/+13 (10 base + 7dex + 1weapon focus + 1greater weapon focus + 1weapon enchantment - 2two weapons), 1d4+4 + 1d6fire (+1d10fire on critical) damage, Threat 15-20/x2
*Off Hand:* Sun-Down: +18/+13 (10 base + 7dex + 1weapon focus + 1greater weapon focus + 1weapon enchantment - 2two weapons), 1d4+4 + 1d6cold (+1d10cold on critical) damage, Threat 15-20/x2


*Skills: *  
*Climb 10 * (8ranks + 2str) 
*Intimidate 9* (9ranks) 
*Swim 10* (9ranks + 2str)


*Feats:* 
(lvl 1) - *Two Weapon Fighting*
(lvl 3) - *Weapon Focus (kukri)*
(lvl 6) - *Improved Innitiative*
(lvl 9) - *Combat Reflexes*
(fighter lvl 1) - *Weapon Finesse*
(fighter lvl 2) - *Two Weapon Defense*
(fighter lvl 4) - *Weapon Specialisation (kukri)*
(fighter lvl 6) - *Improved Two Weapon Fighting*
(fighter lvl 8) - *Greater Weapon Focus (kukri)*
(fighter lvl 10) -* Improved Critical (kukri)*


*Race:*
+2dex, -2con
Immun to sleep effects
+2 save throw against sleep spells or effects
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Proficiency with div. weapons.
+2 on Listen, Search and Spot


*Class:*
Bonus feat on lvl 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 etc.

*
Proficiencies:*
Single and Martial weapons
All armors
Shields


*Languages: * 
Common
Elven


*Equipment:*
Mithral Shirt +2 [5100gp]
Sun-Up (Kukri +1 of Flaming burst) [10308gp]
Sun-Down (Kukri +1 of Icy Burst) [10308gp]
Gloves of Dexterity +4 [16000gp]
Cloak of Manta Ray [7200gp]

16 dinars
100 dirhems


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

Sounds great   Room for one more?


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

I'm gonna step down, so Jarval will be the 5th PC, if I counted right.  Someone said 4-5, so you might be in!


----------



## Someone (May 30, 2004)

Forgot HP; 1st level max as normal, then take averages, rounding up. 

Seems I have 5 players, those 2 character seem ok at first glance (only that Shin´nairo took weapon focus after weapon specialization, but that´s actually no problem). Even if you´re out, don´t be afraid to post your character because there´s always someone who drops from the game.

I´ll post more tomorrow, with info about the setting, posting guidelines and more.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

Rayex, just BTW, Greater Weapon Focus only adds 1 to your attacks, not 2.


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

Oh, will change that. Figured out i forgot to add weapon focus after I was done, so I'll just swapped it with a feat I didnt really need 

Synchronicity: Thanx dude, I just read the short version of the feat


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

Rayex: Whoa, your items don't come cheap, do they?   I looked at the Cloak of the Manta Ray myself, because it's really funny..but I couldn't resist pointless stuff like the Robe of Useful Items.


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

Hmm, I think I'll go with a dwarven psion (egoist, in all likelihood).


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2004)

Al-Khazad Captain and explorer.
Male Human Ranger 10

Alignment Chaotic Good

Hair:Black
Eyes: Brown
Experience: 45,400

Str 14 (6) +2
Dex 16(6) +2 lvls +3
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 12(4) +1
Wis 12(4) +1
Cha  12 (4) +1


AC: 10 +8 Armor +3 dex +1 two-weapon =22
Hp: 69
Mv : 30

Saves:
Fort +9
Ref +10
Will +4

B.A.B +10
Melee +13
Range +13

Lightning Breath +15/+10 1-6 +2 str+1-6 electircity +1-10 electricity on crit. crit 15-20
Daggers +14/+9 1-4 +2 str range 10'
LB/Dagger +13/+12/+8/+7 1-6+2 str+1-6 elec. +1-10 elec on crit/ 1-4+1 str

Feats:
Weapon Finesse 1st
Weapon Focus scimitar human
Two-Weapon Defense 3rd
 Leadership 6th
Improved Critical scimitar 9th
Track ranger 1
Two weapon Fighting ranger 2
Endurance ranger 3
Improved Two Weapon Fighting ranger 6

Class Abilities:
Favored Enemies:
Giants (cyclopes) +6
Magical Beasts +2
Outsiders, Fire (Efretti, etc,) +4

Wild Empathy +13

Woodland Stride

Swift Tracker

Evasion

Skills:104
Climb 10 ranks +2 str +2 syn -2 armor 12
Swim 10 ranks +2 str -4 armor = 8
Wilderness Survival 13 ranks +1 wis =14 +2 syn to avod getting lost or notice natural hazards.
Spot 5 +1 wis =6
Listen 5+1 wis =6
Tumble 6 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -2 armor=9
Hide 5 ranks +3dex -2 armor =6
Move Silently 5 ranks +3 dex -2 armor =6
Use rope 5 ranks +3 dex =8
Profession Sailor 9 ranks +1 Wis =10
Handle Animal 5 ranks +1 cha =6
Knowledge, Geography 5 ranks +1 int= 6
Jump 5 ranks +2 str -2 armor =5
Balance 5 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -2 armor =8

Languages:
Andalasian, Auran

Spells:
1st Resist Energy, Endure Elements
2nd Bark Skin

Magic Items:
Celestial Armor  22,400
Lightning Breath: Shocking Burst Scimitar +1 18,315
Wand of Cure Moderate wounds 4,500
Handy Haversack 2000
Oil of True Sight
Explorer's outfit x2 20 gp
courtier's outfit  30 gp
jewlry 100
200' of rope 4 gp
3 map cases 3 gp
10 sheets paper 2 gp
3 ink pens .3
grappling hook  1 gp
mirror 10 gp
30 days trail rations 15 gp
4 water skins 4 gp
2 vials acid 20
2 anti-toxin 100
10 sunrods 20 gp 
spell component pouch 5 gp
whetstone .01
beroll .1
winter blanket .5
Brace of Daggers
 Master work alchemical silver dagger 322
 Master work cold iron 304
2 master work daggers 604
65 dinars 



Animal companion :Hawk Named Ra
Cohort: Xerxe first mate


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

Hey kids! It's Sinbad!   

Cool character, dude!


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Rayex: Whoa, your items don't come cheap, do they?   I looked at the Cloak of the Manta Ray myself, because it's really funny..but I couldn't resist pointless stuff like the Robe of Useful Items.





Why should they come cheaply? hehe
As for that cloak, I've always wanted to get it, but this is actually the first time it kinda make some sense to have it, YaY!


----------



## Zerth (May 31, 2004)

I'm thinking about making a female half-elf cleric/soreress Mystic Theurge. Do we use the pantheon in the PHB or something homebrew?


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2004)

I´ll post more details on that this afternoon, in about 5-6 hours. If you can´t wait, simply pick two domains.


----------



## Zerth (May 31, 2004)

There's no hurry on my side, I can wait.


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2004)

I have to apologize in advance for my brutal beating of the english language. But as promised, here´s the brief introduction:

This is a strange world under strange stars. In the cosmopolitan port of Tangrabah, caravans meet merchant ships from lands scattered all over the infinite sea; rogues, swordmen, misterious sorcerers, sagely wizards and weird dervishes look here their opportunity to challenge waves and unexplored lands looking for gold, wisdom and power. 

*The infinite sea*

What in other settings are planes and demiplanes, here are islands, ranging from a mere rock raised several inches over the waves to full sized continents, without forgetting sunken realms, treacherous coral reefs and all the conventions of the genre. The only transitive plane that joins them is the infinite sea. It´s easy to enter the plane: one just have to sail (or fly, or swim, or whatnot) beyond sight of the land. And now, only an experienced sailor can bring you back.

The sea is unlike any other. Turn 180º is not guaranteed to bring you where you were before, the orientation being a thing of more gut feeling and experience than charts and maths. Maps are limitedly useful, and most look like more a painting that something designed as a tool. Stars change every night. Of course, certain routes are easier than others, being that directly related to how often is sailed. Well travelled routes are more “stable” in lenght and tend to be less dangerous. Ships adventuring for new commercial routes more often that not do not arrive where they aimed, but almost always arrive at _something_ if they survive the dangers of the sea; hunger and thirst, sea monsters, storms, and madness.

This affects rules in several ways. Teleport and greater teleport can´t allow you to leave your island: you need Plane Shift (Island Shift) to do that (the focus being a handful of earth from the island you want to go, a handful of earth that you personally must have taken). Likewise, spells and powers that don´t extend over planes don´t leave the sea or work from island to island. The Astral, ethereal, inner, outer and shadow planes do not exist, though spells related to them still work (with the only exception of shadow walk) Teleportation spells simply make you dissapear and appear at other location, spells that make you ethereal change you into a different state without having to move you to other plane, summoning and creation spells simply create things on the spot and so on. Astral proyection works in a slightly different way; spell that manipulate weather and divine the path do not work while in the Sea.

The islands are roughly divided in three: the lands of the men, savage islands and far realms. The lands of the men tend to be well connected, less dangerous, more civilized and follow the laws of nature fairly closely. The most famous land between them is Andalasiah, the continent where Tangrabah is located. Sailing to and from here is easier than any other port in the world, so many ships use its port as a stopover. The savage islands, while inhabited by monsters, tribes of wild humanoids and often sport an incredible variety of deadly hazards, are relatively “normal” and mundane. The far realms are a different thing: you can expect anything there, including legendary stuff like the magnetic mountain and the world´s edge. Roughly they are the adventuring equivalent to the outer planes. Rename Knowledge: the planes for Knowledge: Distant lands.

*Tangrabah*

Tangrabah is loosely inspired on Baghdad and Basra in the (almost) legendary times of Haroun Al Rashid (and my own city in the 17-18 century). The typical city where you can find anything, it´s a haphazard bundle of palaces, humble houses, caravasars, taverns, stores, towers and the most tangled maze of streets, alleys and backstreets in the world, the lack of planning being caused by the relative anarchy the city lived before the current ruling class unified both city and country and made caravan rutes into the continent safe. The heart of the city is the natural port, a sandy beach around a large bay. Just in the bay´s center lies the incredibly luxurious calyph´s palace, raised on a artificial island; many also live in boats and ships tied together. The rich live next to the port, and almost all of their houses have a tall and slim tower designed to spot the coming ships (since most of them are traders and merchants) Next come most of the stores and markets, where you can find anything, from needles to swords (and people to wield them), hemp and silk, sages and slaves, the strangest people buying them and of course a large body of thieves.
The working class live next to that and surrounding the city´s main fortress/prison. In Tangrabah most of the houses tend to be small, painted in white, and people make their lives on the street. Since they are narrow, moving can be difficult sometimes.
And surrounding that, out of the walls and next to the desert, the desperate, the criminals, those who don´t want to be found, or too poor to choose, survive.
It´s very big city: population is about two hundred thousand, and about 25% of it is non native.
Currency is dinar (gold coin) and dirhem (silver). 125 dirhem equals 1 dinar; in D&D terms:
1 dinar: 5 D&D gold coins
2,5 dirhem: 1 D&D silver coin.
The local language is Andalasian. It works as lingua franca: many people can speak it, even abroad.

*Rules stuff*

Religion: Players with divine type characters would want to know about that. There are not gods in the normal D&D sense, but that doesn´t mean people don´t worship them (real or not) and a plethora of natural and supernatural beings, from giant apes to celestials and fiends (collectively called “genies”) The player can choose whatever belief he´s following and rename his class as he want, as long the mechanics remain the same. In the case of the cleric, that means he must write a brief (about 3-4 lines) with the basics of the cleric´s ethics and where do his powers come from: pacts with magical spirits, inner power, a pseudoscientific explanation or higher ideals.

Other cosmetic changes are also allowed. Psions could want to be named dervishes or mystics, for example. Same for races: if you want to be a member of the tree people from X instead of an elf, that´s cool.

In a concesion to the setting´s feeling, we´ll remove the rapier from the list of weapons and will make the scimitar finesseable (this already benefits Al-Khazad, iirc)

Other than that, there are not other house rules worth mentioning, (except that, if I understood the “manifest from another power´s known” rules right, they are clearly abusive)

The first post is ready, and I´ll post it this Wednesday at this same hour. You should have at least a working concept of your character, enough to roleplay it, but a complete character would be better since it´ll probably be needed soon; I´ll post it earlier if all characters are finished by then.

In your first post make a brief description of your character as usual in pbps, then in the first two or three pages announce in the first line your character name and class, -or at least until we´re all familiar with them and don´t have to check this thread or our notes to see who´s who-. In your posts, make clear what´s speech, thought, actions and OOC comments; I´d prefer speech between quotes, thoughts in italics and quotes, and OOC comments between brackets; normal text is actions and general roleplaying. In combat, any help is welcomed: please post things like temporal modifiers to hit, damage and saving throws, resistances, damage reductions, contingent/permanent/active spells and any other thing I could forget. OOC comments, specially in combat, discussing things like strategy are definitely allowed.

My own posts (specially combat posts) will be separated in two: the fluff and the crunch. The fluff is a novelized version of what happened in the post/round; it will only be inspired of what happened in it, and not a slightly adorned version of the round following iniatiative and combat rules, so don´t look here for rules details. The crunch will include the rules thing and probably a map with a (very) crude cenital drawing of your characters and foes, like the one you can see attached in this same post. If you want, post here a drawing of you to use in the maps. If the map scale don´t allow pictures, I´ll use colored spots instead.

I´ll be lenient (with reduced DCs and giving minor bonuses and small xp rewards) adjudicating cool stunts and moves in action scenes, but don´t exaggerate. We´ll aim for what we could find in hollywood movies before the eighties, not anime or hong-kong action films; thus, jumping down the roof to attack someone is ok, charging by jumping on top of incoming flying arrows is not. Also, you can assume reasonable atrezzo in the place. In a tavern, you can grab a barrel and throw it at your foes, even if I did not say anything about available barrels. You can´t grab a adamantine greataxe, since they don´t lie unatended in normal taverns. That probably will force me to improvise on the spot, if you try unorthodox combat maneouvres, but I hope it´ll work if we don´t abuse of it; if neccesary, I´ll desing and post a specific rule about those.

I think I don´t forget anything. I´m reviewing now the already posted characters, and will post again soon.

Finally, I´d like to hear any suggestion you could have to make this game more fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2004)

Shin´nairo should have 70 hp (10(1st level)+5.5x9(9 fighter levels)+10(Con))

Al-khazad: If I understood well, Dex has 2 level increments, so it´s 16?
Two weapon defense grants +1 AC, not +2. Total AC is 10+8+3+1=22
Hit points are 69 (sorry, I wasn´t clear here. It adds to 8+4,5x9+20=68,5 rounding up)
Since scimitars are now finesseable (house rule), add +1 to all attacks with Lightning Breath. the scimitar crits on a 15-10, not 18-20.
Wild empathy should be +11?
You have 5 skills ranks unspent (I´ve counted them a dozen times)
High wisdom allows you to prepare an extra 1st level spell.
Rangers use holly and/or mistletoe, though you can change that for a holy symbol if you want.
I´ll stat Xerxe later. Any ideas on how do you want she to be?


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Shin´nairo should have 70 hp (10(1st level)+5.5x9(9 fighter levels)+10(Con))




Thanx; how I came to give her 86HP, I have NO idea


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

I must have miscalculated, I thought I was using dex already.  I remembered about improved critical last night.  The +2 to wild empathy is a synergy bonus from handle animal skill.  You are correct on two weapon defense, I caught the +2 from the fighting defensively line. No ideas on Xerxe, its mostly roleplay being half the party level.   Will change the holy symbol, I assume these would be included in the spell component pouch?  Finally, the most important question, I assume this means I'm in?


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to abandoning the EN World ship until the 12th of June.  I'm unfortunately going to have to drop out of this game, but thanks for having me.  Shame, it was shaping up to be great fun...


----------



## Zerth (May 31, 2004)

*Princess Amira of Banzidar*
*Female Human Cleric 3 / Sorceress 4 / Mystic Theurge 4*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* Jazarr. The royal house of Banzidar made a pact with a powerful air spirit named Jazarr several generations ago. The land of Banzidar lies in ruins now, but the spirit has continued to honor the pact providing the last surviving member of the Banzidar royalty with divine power. Jazarr is also known as the Wandering Wind, a spirit who is constantly on the move, never at home in any place, but also never lost as he rides the countless winds of the Infinite Sea.
*Age:* 24
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black

*Languages:* Andalasian, Auran

*Racial & Class abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level
Four extra skill points at level 1, one extra point per level thereafter
Aura - Chaos and Good
Spontaneous casting (Cure spells)
Turn Undead (9 times/day as 3rd level cleric)
Domains (Air and Travel)
*Air: Turn or destroy earth creatures. Rebuke, command or bolster air creatures. Usable 9 times/day. 
*Travel: Survival is a cleric class skill. Freedom of movement 3 rounds/day.

*STR 8* (-1) [0 pts]
*DEX 14* (+2) [4 pts, +2 item]
*CON 12* (+1) [4 pts]
*INT 12* (+1) [4 pts]
*WIS 17* (+3) [8 pts, +2 item]
*CHA 22* (+6) [10 pts, +2 levels, +4 item]

*Saves:*
*Fort +6* [Clr 3 + Sor 1 + Mys 1 + Con 1]
*Refl +7* [Clr 1 + Sor 1 + Mys 1 + Dex 2 + Feat 2]
*Will +14* [Clr 3 + Sor 4 + Mys 4 + Wis 3]

*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex) 
*BAB: +6/+1*
*HD: 8 + 2d8 + 8d4 + 10, hp 48*
*AC: 15* [Base 10 + Dex 2 + Deflection 3], touch 15, flatfooted 13

*Attacks:*
+6/+1 melee, damage 1d4 piercing / slashing, 19-20 x2 (+1 Dagger)
+8 ranged touch spells

*Feats:*
Eschew Materials (human bonus)
Lightning Reflexes (1st)
Spell Penetration (3rd)
Greater Spell Penetration (6th)
Leadership (9th)

*Skills:*
*Bluff +11* [5 ranks, +6 Cha]
*Concentration +15* [14 ranks, +1 Con]
*Diplomacy +12* [4 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 synergy]
*Knowledge (arcana) +8* [7 ranks, +1 Int]
*Knowledge (distant lands) +6* [5 ranks, +1 Int]
*Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +2* [1 rank, +1 Int] (cc)
*Knowledge (religion) +8* [7 ranks, +1 Int]
*Sense Motive +5 *[2 ranks, +3 Wis]
*Spellcraft +8* [5 ranks, +1 Int, +2 synergy]
*Survival +8/+10 in Far Realms* [5 ranks, +3 Wis]

*Equipment:*
hairband of Charisma +4 (16,000)
periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000)
gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000)
ring of protection +3 (18,000)
+1 dagger (2,302)
wand of Cure Light Wounds [39] (750)
Royal outfit (200)
Bag of Holding I (2,500)
silver fan [her holy symbol] (25)
scroll case, contains: Transmute Rock to Mud, Polymorph, Tongues (arcane) and Neutralize Poison (divine).
Bedroll, ink (vial), inkpen, 5 paper sheets, mirror, signet ring, soap (2lb.), waterskin, bottle of fine wine, noble's outfit, spell component pouch

*Money:* 218 dinars

*Cleric spells:* (caster level 7th)
0th - 5 DC 13 (create water, detect magic x2, purify food and drink, read magic)
1st - 5+1 DC 14 (bless, comprehend languages, doom, remove fear, sanctuary, shield of faith, longstrider*)
2nd - 4+1 DC 15 (bull's strength x2, resist energy, silence, wind wall*)
3rd - 3+1 DC 16 (bestow curse, dispel magic, prayer, fly*)
4th - 1+1 DC 17 (freedom of movement, dimension door*)
*domain spell

*Sorceress spells:* (caster level 8th)
0th - 6/day DC 16 (disrupt undead, mage hand, mending, message, prestidigitation, acid splash, ray of frost, dancing lights)
1st - 8/day DC 17 (mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, enlarge person)
2nd - 8/day DC 18 (gust of wind, tasha's hideous laughter, fog cloud)
3rd - 6/day DC 19 (haste, lightning bolt)
4th - 4/day DC 20 (ice storm)

*Character info:* 
Amira is the last surviving member of the Royal House of Banzidar, a distant land in a far away island. Her homeland was raided by a group of renegade efreeti and she has been an adventuress ever since. 

She is a stunningly beautiful woman with long black hair reaching her waistline possessing exellent leadership qualities. She is proud of her heritage and usually doesn't even try to hide it in any way, covering herself in a luxurious silk dress decorated in jewelry. She is obsessed about increasing her already vast magical abilites and knowledge and willing to throw herself in great danger in order to reach her goal. Amira tends to be proud and vain, but she is also kind-hearted.

Daily spells used:

Cleric
0 - 
1 - 
2 - bull's str x2
3 - 
4 - 

Sorceress
0 - 0/6
1 - 2/8
2 - 0/8
3 - 0/5
4 - 0/4

Air mephit cohort
Razeem: small outsider (air, extraplanar) HD 6d8+12HP 43, init +7, speed fly 60 (perfect), AC 19 (+1 size, +5 Dex, +3 natural), attack 2 claws +12 (1d3+2) , SA breath weapon, spell-like abilities: blur, gust of wind, summon mephit, DR 5/magic, fast healing 2. Saves fort +7 ref +10 will +7. Stats: Str 14, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 15. 
Feats: weapon finesse, improved initiative, flyby attack. Skills: Bluff +10, escape artist +15, hide +18, diplomacy +7, disguise +7, intimidate +7, listen +16, move silently +14, spot +16, use rope +10, search +8.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 1, 2004)

I took leadership feat and would like to have some kind of air creature as a cohort as it would fit well. Would an air elemental be acceptable as a cohort?


----------



## humble minion (Jun 1, 2004)

_Edit: application withdrawn on reconsidering the time I have available.  Sorry for messing up the thread._


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Will change the holy symbol, I assume these would be included in the spell component pouch?  Finally, the most important question, I assume this means I'm in?




As I said, you can change the holy symbol or not, as you prefer. Mistletoe and holly are the druid´s divine focus, though they are free they´re not exactly a spell component. Sure, you´re in.

Zerth, Amira looks ok at first glance, I´ll review her later. About the leadership thing, don´t you believe that improved familiar would be a better choice? The regular leadership feat would allow you to have followers, and that doesn´t seem to fit your character concept; be bonded with an air spirit does.


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2004)

Since we already have 4 players and 4 great characters, we can start. I´ll accept another character, until tomorrow 4:00 pm, board time.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 1, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Zerth, Amira looks ok at first glance, I´ll review her later. About the leadership thing, don´t you believe that improved familiar would be a better choice? The regular leadership feat would allow you to have followers, and that doesn´t seem to fit your character concept; be bonded with an air spirit does.



I agree, but there's a problem as Amira has only four levels of Sorceress and therefore getting a improved familiar is not worth spending a feat. I was thinking of not taking a familiar at all.


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2004)

We disagree in that point, but it´s up to you. About having an air elemental as cohort, I´ve decided to try the large elemental that comes in Savage Species. A large elemental has a ECL of 14, but the progression allows for a 8th level one. If you don´t own Savage Species, a elemental of that level has: 
Medium size
5d8 monster HD
+2 Str, +10 Dex, +6 Con, -4 Int
Base saves Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1
2 feats plus Flyby attack, improved initiative and weapon finesse.
8x(2+int) skill points
+3 BAB, Slam damage 1d6+1,5 str
Elemental traits, air subtype, +3 natural armor, air mastery and whirlwind; no DR.

Since I don´t see an air elemental carrying equipment, we´ll forget about that. If you agree, I´ll have it ready when the game starts.

I´ve reviewed your character. It´s OK, but since it´s a human (and not a half-elf) you can choose an extra 1st level feat.


Rangerjohn, if you don´t have ideas about your cohort, we could leave thing as they are, and later choose an NPC you like to have him as your cohort.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 1, 2004)

After going through the MM, I found another possibility. An air mephit as a cohort (+3 LA) would also fit very well. So what about a little 5 HD bugger, who'd make a good scout or simply an annoying sidekick. 

Edit: Oh, the feat. Added Greater Spell Penetration. I do have Savage Species and the the air elemental as cohort like you suggested looks good. It certainly would not carry any equipment. The air mephit is just another possibility, you can choose either one you like better and I'll be happy.


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2004)

An air mephit is perfect, fits much more nicely than the elemental thing.


----------



## Someone (Jun 2, 2004)

The first post will be up today, so stay tuned! I´ll post a link from this thread.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 2, 2004)

Great! Eat your heart out, Sinbad!


----------



## Someone (Jun 2, 2004)

First post is up in the PLaying the Game forum, with the name of Under Strange Stars. The link: www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1575545#post1575545


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 3, 2004)

Hope it's ok for Ormazd to refer to himself in the third person. I figure someone like him should have a kink or two.


----------



## Someone (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey, it won´t me who´s going to say you how are you going to roleplay your character.

Rayex, are you still there?

Last thing, beware because I may rename this weekend this thread to match the IC one; it´ll be Under strange stars (OOC)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey there,

Are you still accepting a 5th?

I was thinking a Gnome Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster.


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2004)

Sure. Post your character and jump on the wagon.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 5, 2004)

I got to admit this seems a pretty interesting setting.. mind if I make up a character if you have some room later on? (got to get my books out of the movers first though!)


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment. Yes, I´d like to have an alternate or two (shlt happens!) Feel free to post your character, and post your email or another way to contact you, if you´re not going to follow the game.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Sure. Post your character and jump on the wagon.





He will be up in a jiffy and running for his life (into the story) in just a bit...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2004)

A few notes...
I only took skill points for Int 15 until level 4, when it went to 16, I figured that with taking 10, an alchemy of +10 was good enogh to create the items (allowing for decent rolls and no time constraint on the higher DC ones). Let me know if this is OK. I took a Monkey for a familiar. Still a tiny animal. I assume that it would grant a +2 to Climb, like a Lizard

Jagra Nimblenock

Gnome Rogue 5/ Diviner 3/Arcane Trickster 2

STR 10/+0  (4pts)
DEX 18/+4   (8pts *8th level boost)
CON 14/+2  (4pts)
INT 16/+3     (8pts * 4th level boost)
WIS 12/+1   (4pts)
CHA  10/+0  (2pts)

HP 53 
AC 19/15 flat/16 touch <10base,1defl. 2ar, 1size, 1nat ar, 4dex> 
BaB +5 
Fort +7   (+2 base,2 con,3 item)
Ref  +15 (+8 base 4dex, 3item)
Will +9   (+5 base,1 wis,3 item)
Init +8    (+4 dex,4 Imp Init)
Move 20'

Small (+1 AC,Attack,+4 Hide),Low-Light Vision, +2 Saves vs, Illusions, +1 Dc to Illusion spells,
+1 vs. Kobolds and Goblinoids (Goblins,Hobgoblins,Bugbears), +2 Listen, +2 Craft-Alchemy,
+4 Dodge bonus vs. Giants, Gnome Spells: Speak with Burrowing Mammals 1/day (1 minute),
1/day each Dancing Lights,Ghost Sounds,Prestidigitation,

Summon Familiar,Scribe Scroll,Trap Finding,Evasion, Trap Sense +1,Sneak Attack +4D6,
Uncanny Dodge, Ranged Ledgermain 1/Day

Feats: Improved Initiative (1st), Two Weapon Fighting(3rd),Combat Reflexes(6th), Weapon Finesse (9th)

Speaks:Gnomish,Common,Draconic, Giantish

Rogue 72/Wizard 15/AT 14  0/0/0
Appraise 1/+4
Balance 2/+6
Bluff 5/+5
Climb 4/+4
Concentration 6/+8
Craft-Alchemy 5/+10
Decipher Script 7/+10
Disable Device 7/+12
Disguise 2/+2(+4)
Escape Artist 7/+11
Hide 4/+12
Jump 5/+7
Know-Arcana 6/+9
Know-Dungeoneering 2/+5
Know-Geography 1/+4
Know-Tangrabah 1/+4
Know-The Planes 1/+4
Listen 5/+8 <+10 with familiar>
Move Silently 4/+13
Open Locks 4/+10
Search 7/+10(15)
Sleight of Hand  2/+11
Spellcraft 3/+6
Spot 4/+10 <+10 with familiar>
Swim 1
Tumble 5/+11
Use Rope 0/+4


Spells
0:Resistance,Acid Splash,Detect Poison, Detect Magic,Read Magic,Daze,Dancing Lights,Flare,Light,
Ray of Frost,Ghost Sound,Mage Hand,Mending,Message,Open/Close,Arcane Mark,Prestidigitation

1: 20 Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law, Shield,Mount,Summon Monster I,Unseen Servant,Comprehend Languages,
Detect Secret Doors,Identify,True Strike,Charm Person, Sleep,Burning Hands,Magic Missile,
Shocking Grasp,Tenser's Floating Disc,Color Spray,Animate Rope,Erase,Expeditious Retreat,Feather Fall,
2: 13 Arcane Lock, Melf's Acid Arrow,Web, Detect Thoughts,Locate Object,Tasha's Uncontrollable Laughter,
Invisibility,Minor Image,Mirror Image,Knock,Bear's Endurance,Rope Trick,Spider Climb
3: 8 Dispel Magic,Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fireball,Lightning Bolt,Displacement,Fly,Haste,Water Breathing

Spells per day:4/5/4/3 (including specialization spells) prohib:Necromancy

Prepared Spells:
0:Acid Splash,Read Magic,Mending,Open/Close
1: Magic Missile,True Strike(sp),Shocking Grasp,Shield,Burning Hands
2:Melf's Acid Arrow,Detect Thoughts(sp),Spider Climb,Invisibility
3:Clairaudience/Clairvoyance(sp),Fireball,Dispel Magic

45,324XP

Scimitar    +11 1D4+1 18-20/X2
Sh Sword  +11 1D4+1 19-20/X2
TWF +9/+9
Dagger +10 1D3 18-20/X2 10' Increments
Crossbow +11 1D3 20/X3 30' Increments
TWF with crossbows +9/+9

49,000GP

+1 Scimitar (small) 2315GP
+1 Short Sword (small) 2310GP
2  Hand Crossbows 200GP
50 Bolts +1 2305GP
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000GP
Turban of Disguise 2000GP
Familiar Supplies 100GP
Ring of Protection +1 2000GP
Bracers of Armor +2 4000GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000GP
Cloak of Resistance +3 9000GP
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000GP
1 Qual's Feather Token-Swan Boat 450GP
Eyes of the Eagle 2500GP
Goggles of Minute Seeing 2500GP
Elven Boots
Wand of Scorching Ray<3rd level use> 14 charges 1260GP
Wand of Color Spray <1st level use> 25 charges 375 GP
Wand of Detect Magic <1st Level use> 30 charges 225GP
Scroll of True Strike <1st> X4 50GP,4 XP
Scroll of Identify <1st> X3 337.5GP, 3XP
Scroll of Animate Rope <1st> 12.5GP,1 XP
Scroll of Unseen Servant <1st> 12.5GP, 1XP
Scroll of DetectSecret Doors <1st> X2 25 GP, 2XP
Scroll of Mount <1st> X2 25GP,2XP
Scroll of Bear's Endurance <3rd> X2 150GP,12XP
Scroll of Rope Trick <3rd> 75GP, 6XP 
Scroll of Fireball <5th> X2 375GP, 30XP
Scroll of Lightning Bolt <5th> X1 187.5GP 15XP
Potion of Cure Light Wounds <1D8+1> X 10 500GP
Potion of Jump 50GP
Acid Flask X4 20GP
Alchemist's Fire X6 60GP
Smokestick X3 30GP
Sunrod X10 10GP
Tanglefoot Bag 25GP
Thunderstone X2 30GP
Tindertwigs X10 5GP
Masterworked Thieves' Tools 50GP
bedroll,extra clothes,50'silk rope & grapnel,second 50' silk rope,
tinder box, 8 flasks of oil,shovel,crowbar,whetstone,10 sheets of parchment,quills&ink,
3 bottles of wine,flask of brandy, 2 quarts of beer,funny mushrooms,pipe&smokeweed
dice ,cards, backgammon set,
5 Dinars<GP>, 8 Silvers, 3 Coppers

Additional Spells 4300GP


Familiar
Abdhel the Monkey (as 3rd Level Familiar)

HD 5 HP 26 Init +2 Speed 30/30 Climb AC 16 Attack +7 Bite D3-1<1min>,Low-Light Vision,
Saves +2 Fort, +10 Reflex, +6 Will, Str 3 Dex 15 Con 10 Int 7 Wis 12 Cha 5
Balance +10,Climb +10, Hide +10, Listen +3 Spot +3
Weapon Finesse may always take 10 on a climb check.
Grants Alertness,+3 to Sleight of Hand.
Improved Evasion,Share Spells,Empathic Link,Deliver Touch Spells.


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2004)

Uriel, I´ll review your character later. It seems OK at first glance, I have no problems with the monkey familiar (though the bonus should be +3, not +2, and I see Sleight of Hand more appropiate, for folkloric reasons and because the lizard already gives that bonus) and the gloves of dexterity +4 cost 16000 gp, not 9000. The extra 400 experience points were meant to allow the players make their own magic items, so I have no problems with your character making alchemical items too if you can make them taking 10 in your craft-alchemy roll.

As you can see in the IC thread, a fight has started, so this is not the best time to introduce your character. Unless you have a better idea, we´ll assume you were always with the group, but decided not to go with them to visit Kyot again, so you can wait for them or do something else in the city.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 9, 2004)

Let the Air Mephit's name be Razeem. The DM will be playing cohorts, right? Can I know, what equipment the Mephit has?


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Let the Air Mephit's name be Razeem. The DM will be playing cohorts, right? Can I know, what equipment the Mephit has?




The player will play them (that´s why I did not started the round) though I may change their actions, or have them say or do something. Actually, the mephit has no equipment; it´s a nomal advanced mephit


----------



## Zerth (Jun 9, 2004)

Ok. I guess I have to use Amira's money to equip him some later time, then.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Uriel, I´ll review your character later. It seems OK at first glance, I have no problems with the monkey familiar (though the bonus should be +3, not +2, and I see Sleight of Hand more appropiate, for folkloric reasons and because the lizard already gives that bonus) and the gloves of dexterity +4 cost 16000 gp, not 9000. The extra 400 experience points were meant to allow the players make their own magic items, so I have no problems with your character making alchemical items too if you can make them taking 10 in your craft-alchemy roll.
> 
> As you can see in the IC thread, a fight has started, so this is not the best time to introduce your character. Unless you have a better idea, we´ll assume you were always with the group, but decided not to go with them to visit Kyot again, so you can wait for them or do something else in the city.





I'm changing the Gloves to +2, sorry for the snafu (it was 5am or so...), that leaves me with 5,000GP difference. I'll buy pointed boots of elvenkind (I always wanted a Gnome to wear those pointy boots) for 2500GP and a pair of Goggles of Minute Seeing. He'll switch from his normal specs to his 'reading glasses' here and there. I lowered the wand charge count a few here and there for the difference. Honestly, I didn't want a wand of scorching ray with enough charges to always be blasting anyways, so it will be a sacred and cherished 'big gun' for Jagra.

As far as getting me into the game, Jagra usually wears a disguise in the big cities, as he has many who would like to _talk to him_ ragarding this adventure or that treasure that didn't make it back to those who hired him.
He could be on one of the other boats, 'keeping an eye' on the Captain, as he has a sort of paternal regard towards him. 
It's me Birthday today, and a bunch of folks are kidnapping me in a few hours, so perhaps things will have advanced to where i can join in tomorrow.

-Uriel


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh, great, I am a bunny!   
What do bunnies do?    
Jump around and eat cabbage? :\ 
Looks like its going to be a fun fight for me


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2004)

Just ask yourself: What Would a Bunny Do?. No, seriously, it was a matter of bad luck, not a particular case of rat bastard DMing. At least, bunnyfication is reversible, so don´t lose hope.

Uriel, Jagra is OK, only that his HP shuld be 53 (6+ 3,5x4 + 2,5x5 +20, rounding up) and I need the prepared spell too, not only those in the spellbook. I´ll include him in the next post.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, what the man said. I'm hoping to de-bunnify you as soon as I don't have beastmen trying to shish-kebab me.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Just ask yourself: What Would a Bunny Do?. No, seriously, it was a matter of bad luck, not a particular case of rat bastard DMing. At least, bunnyfication is reversible, so don´t lose hope.




That it was a rat bastard DMing case never crossed my mind really.
Its just typical me, and my bad luck.
I was planning to leap to another boat, while screaming and yelling at the ugly orc-thingies, and try to attack them but, knowing my luck I would probably have stumbled and plunged into the water between the boates.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Yeah, what the man said. I'm hoping to de-bunnify you as soon as I don't have beastmen trying to shish-kebab me.




De-bunnify me, and I'll shish-kebab them!
I'll try, anyway


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

Someone:
How do you make those maps? They're neat!


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Someone:
> How do you make those maps? They're neat!




I use Dungeon Crafter and photoshop (which is great, since you can keep each combatant in a separate layer and move them around). You still have to see the special effects: spell areas, lightning bolts, breath weapons...


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> I use Dungeon Crafter and photoshop (which is great, since you can keep each combatant in a separate layer and move them around). You still have to see the special effects: spell areas, lightning bolts, breath weapons...




Cool, gotta try that out meself!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Uriel, Jagra is OK, only that his HP shuld be 53 (6+ 3,5x4 + 2,5x5 +20, rounding up) and I need the prepared spell too, not only those in the spellbook. I´ll include him in the next post.





Fixed HP (familiar's as well) pcked spells...


----------



## Someone (Jun 11, 2004)

Razeem: small outsider (air, extraplanar) HD 5d8+10 HP 33, init +7, speed fly 60 (perfect), AC 19 (+1 size, +5 Dex, +3 natural), attack 2 claws +11 (1d3+2) , SA breath weapon, spell-like abilities: blur, gust of wind; summon mephit, DR 5/magic, fast healing 2. Saves fort +6 ref +9 will +6. Stats: Str 14, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 15. 
Feats weapon finesse, improved initiative. Skills: Bluff +10, escape artist +13, hide +17, diplomacy +7,  disguise +7, intimidate +7, listen +15, move silently +13, spot, use rope +10, search +7


----------



## Zerth (Jun 12, 2004)

Just making sure of one thing, Someone. Unless the thugs have some sort of magic or other ability to see through the _Blur_ effect, they can't sneak attack Razeem. Any amount of concealment negates sneak attacks.


----------



## Someone (Jun 12, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Just making sure of one thing, Someone. Unless the thugs have some sort of magic or other ability to see through the _Blur_ effect, they can't sneak attack Razeem. Any amount of concealment negates sneak attacks.




True, I missed that. Razeem´s damage is lower; 7 instead of 11.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2004)

A thing I should have posted before, about the initiative, that´s how I handle it. It´s very simple.

Suppose we have the following initiative:

PC 1
NPC 1
-we´re here-
NPC 2
PC 2

Since initiative is cyclical this is (almost) exactly the same as the following:

-we´re here-
NPC 2
PC 2
PC 1
NPC 1

That´s why I asked for actions from Razeem. 

In the future, all the enemies will have the same initiative, like they have now in the current fight. At the start of the combat, it will likely look like this:

PC 1
PC 2
enemies
PC 3
PC 4

In this case, I´ll ask for actions from PC 1 and 2, and make a post with their actions and the foe´s. Ending that, every player character will have the opportunity to act before the bad guys go again, and so for, so one post will have actions from every combatant.

Zerth, I assumed Razeem would fight the flying beastman, you can change that if you want.

Now that I remember to mention, I´m always asking for feedback. If any of you (or the lurkers, if there´s one) have an idea, a critic or something to say, I´d really like to hear.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, I get it now. No need to change Razeem's actions, I would've done the same.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds like this is going to be a short campaign.  Were outgunned by mooks much less the leaders.  I mean if Amira hadn't healed him Al-Khazar would be dead, one of our spell casters, is pretty much out of commission...  Either that's the worst batch of dice rolling in history, or it is DM fiat, why not kill us and get it over with.  I suggest the gnome get the H out of there while he can, were doomed.  Al-Khazar may take out ONE beastman before he falls.


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2004)

Don´t be so negative  Ormaz´s been largely unafected by the spell, the half orcs rolled just really well last round and the party still has most of his resources. If you still think you´re outgunned, there´s nothing inherently dishonorable in running away screaming like little girls.

I however don´t know if I left it clear in the Ic thread, but the healing part of the spellcaster wasn´t normal and in fact is an important part of the plot.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd tend to agree with Someone. We're not done by any stretch of the imagination. Ormazd is planning on cutting loose with some death once he's got this thrice-damned mephit off his back! (Wonder how the little sucker's going to enjoy an _empowered_ Scorching Ray at point blank range? I'm guessing not much..  )


----------



## Zerth (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't heard the Fat Lady yet.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 17, 2004)

Argh, sorry I haven't posted; the internet's been playing up. I have no problem with Ormazd's action being casting Evard's on the mage and his chain-wielding friend. I won't post since you're already writing one, and me posting would only confuse the issue. The internet seems to be fixed now, and hopefully it'll stay that way..

Synchronicity.


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2004)

Don´t never be afraid in that kind of situations to change your (my) actions; it´s no problem for me to edit a post. Simply, it´s difficult to make the game advance at a reasonably quick pace while at the same time make sure everyone participates. Since casting EBT was one of the options Ormaz would have done last round, I thought it was the most appropiate action.

Zerth, Fat Lady? :/


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Zerth, Fat Lady? :/



The battle ain't over 'till the Fat Lady sings. Like I said, I haven't heard her yet.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll spend two more slots trying to dispel the touch of idiocy. If it's still here after that, I'll leave it be since it obviously likes me.


----------



## Someone (Jun 22, 2004)

well, it still persist.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, in that case I shall hug it and squeeze it and call it George until it wears off of it's own volition.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 23, 2004)

I won't be around for the next five days or so. Feel free to NPC Amira during that time if needed.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok, guys; I'm going through the laborious process of moving house from tomorrow to around Thursday-Friday, if all goes as planned. This means, for various reasons, I will have sketchy internet access (if any at all) from the 27th to approximately the 1st. I'll try and get access elsewhere, but I can't promise anything. Feel free to NPC Ormazd during that time.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm back in business. Looks like we're having a little break untill the group is ready. I'll be keeping an eye on the threads.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2004)

You can post, though; only that we´ll continue until everybody, or almost, is back and ready.


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2004)

Calling all players! we´ll see if it it´s possible to resurrect the game, or it´s definitely rotting. Anyone having interest in the game, please post: it´s possible we´ll have to re-recruit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 1, 2004)

Here, oh magnificient Sultan!


----------



## Zerth (Sep 1, 2004)

Great news, Someone! Amira will be back for another try.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Got room for me?


----------



## Rayex (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm here for sure!


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2004)

Ashy, in case nobody else shows, consider yourself in; tell me if you want to play an existing charcter or make another. I don´t see any reason why the game can´t continue, so pleas start posting in the IC thread.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Which characters are avaliable?  Also, is there a link to the IC thread?

EDIT: Found the IC thread....    I'd still like to know what characters are open...


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2004)

Ormaz (sorcerer) and Jagra (arcane trickster). You can find the sheets in this thread.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

If you're still looking for new players, let me know.  But I'd prefer to play my own character if I could.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Ormaz (sorcerer) and Jagra (arcane trickster). You can find the sheets in this thread.




I'll check them out and let you know ASAP.  Oh, and if you have the room, let hafrogman in - he rocks as a player!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll play Jagra, but I would like to re-post the sheet (different format) and possibly rename the monkey.  , if that is okay...

EDIT: Is the sheet correct as is?  Also, Ferrix rocks as a player as well - if you can, add him!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2004)

i'd be up for this... i'd be looking to make a character rather than sub in for one, but other than that if you're still looking


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I'll play Jagra, but I would like to re-post the sheet (different format) and possibly rename the monkey.  , if that is okay...
> 
> EDIT: Is the sheet correct as is?  Also, Ferrix rocks as a player as well - if you can, add him!




I don´t mind if you change the character, as long the basics remain the same. 

Hafrogman, you have the last spot. Character creation rules are somewhere in the first pages, if you´re going to make one from scratch; please read the introduction and have a look at the IC thread too. Also, not knowing your character, I don´t know when or how will I be able to have him meet the party, but I have a good idea. In any case, try to post him before long.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Hafrogman, you have the last spot. Character creation rules are somewhere in the first pages, if you´re going to make one from scratch; please read the introduction and have a look at the IC thread too. Also, not knowing your character, I don´t know when or how will I be able to have him meet the party, but I have a good idea. In any case, try to post him before long.




I'll try and get him posted ASAP, but the reason I wanted to join is that the setting seems to fit well with a character that was in a RL game that died an untimely death (the game, not my character).  Thus I already know most of his pertinent information and I can be introduced and start playing any time you like.  

So for your benefit, my character in a nutshell:

Menghil 
Dwarf (probably Barb 5/ Rog 5)
Align: N

He came from an uncivilized island somewhere out in the ocean.  He was bored there and so he stowed away on a pirate ship getting away with becoming cabin boy rather than being killed when he was found out.  He's been sailing ever since.

He's short and stocky with a shaved head (but not the beard) and a penchant for not wearing much more than a pair of pants and a belt.  He's got lots of tatoos, many drawn by himself.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

bummer, guess i'm out then... you two have fun then.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Wish you could jump in, Ferrix...maybe later!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2004)

*submitted for your approval*

*Menghil*

Dwarven Male
Barbarian 5 / Rogue 6
True Neutral
?? / 66,000 xp

Str [18] (+4) [6 pts, +2 lvl, +2 item]
Dex 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Con 12 (+1) [2 pts +2 race]
Int 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Wis [16] (+3) [6 pts +2 item]
Cha 10 (+0) [4 pts]

Size: Medium (4'2", 176 lbs)
HP: 67
BAB: +9
Init: +2
Move: 30'

AC: 21^ (10 +2 dex +4 intuition +3 armor +1 deflection +1 natural armor)
ff: uncanny dodge
t: 17^

^+3 vs traps

Fortitude: +7*
Reflex: +8*^
Will: +8*

*+2 vs posions, spells, spell like abilities
^+3 vs traps

*Attacks:*

Roc's Claw (+16/+11 atk, 1d6+6 dmg, 18-20/x2, slash)
Unarmed Strike (+13/+8 atk, 1d8+4 dmg, 20/x2, bludgeon)
MW Dagger (+14/+9 atk, 1d4+4 dmg, 19-20/x2, pierce)

MW Mty Comp Shortbow (+12/+7, 1d6+4 dmg, 70 ft ri, 20/x3, pierce)
Dagger (+11/+6, 1d4+4 dmg, 10 ft ri, 19-20/x2, pierce)

*Feats:*

Iron Will (1st)
Weapon Focus: Scimitar (3rd)
Improved Unarmed Strike (6th)
Deflect Arrows (9th)

*Skills* (bonus/ranks):

Appraise+4/2
Balance +9/5
Bluff +5/5
Climb +14/10
Craft(Tattoo) +8/4
Disable Device +12/8
Escape Artist +4/2
Gather Information +10/8
Hide +7/5
Intimidate +4/2
Jump +15/9
Knowledge (local) +7/5
Listen +8/5
Move Silently +7/5
Open Lock +12/8
Profession (Sailor) + 6/3
Search +10/8
Sleight of Hand +7/3
Spot +13/5
Survival +9/6
Swim +7/3
Tumble +10/6
Use Rope +5/3

*Languages:*

Dwarven
Common
Orc
Goblin

*Class Features:*

Rage (2/day, +4 str, +4 con, +2 will, -2 ac, 6 rounds then fatigued, -2 str, -2 dex)
Fast Movement
Uncanny Dodge (No flat footed)
Improved Uncanny Dodge (No flanking)
Trap Sense +3
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion

*Racial Features:*

Darkvision 60'
Stonecutting
Weapon Familiarity
Stability
+2 save vs spells, spell like effects, poisons
+1 attack orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge giants
+2 appraise, craft stone and metal

*Equipment:*

Roc's Claw (+2 adamantine scimitar) [11,015gp]
MW Might Composite Shortbow (+4 str) [675 gp]
Arrows (18) [1 gp]
MW Dagger [302 gp]
Dagger (2) [4 gp]

Ring of Protection +1 [2,000 gp]
Ring of Natural Armor (+1) [2,000 gp]

Periapt of Wisdom (+2) [4,000 gp]
Bracers of Armor (+3) [9,000 gp]
Eyes of the Eagle [2,500 gp]
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (+2) [4,000 gp]
Monk's Belt [13,000 gp]
Silversheen [250 gp]
Alchemist's Fire (2) [40 gp]
Bead of Force [2,000 gp]

Bedroll [1 sp]
Inks (red, green, blue, black) [56 gp]
Belt Pouch [1 gp]
Sack [1sp]
Whetstone [2 cp]

MW Artisans' Tools (Tattoo kit)[55 gp]
MW Thieves' Tools [100 gp]

7sp, 8cp

*Appearance:*

Menghil is an unsavory looking character, with a decidedly wild look to him.  His black beard travels far down his chest, but the top of his head is shaved clean.  Much of his body is covered with bright tattoos, of geometric designs or stylized creatures.  These markings are commonly visible, because Menghil rarely wears more than a pair of pants and a belt to hold them up.  He goes shirtless and barefoot wherever he can get away with it.  There is a heavy looking cutlass stuck through the back of his belt and a dagger at his side.

*History:*

When he was young, Menghil lived on an uncivilized little island far out into the infinite ocean.  He lived a boring, sheltered life on his island until one day a pirate's ship got lost and ended up at the island, where they stopped to take on water.  Menghil, ever the adventurer, stowed away aboard the ship.  He was found quickly enough, but because the last cabin boy had been eaten by a giant eel the previous week, they took him on rather than throwing him overboard.  He quickly took to his new career and has spent the rest of his life sailing the infinite oceans.  However, he had a falling out with his last captain (how was he to know the girl was his daughter?) and now finds himself landbound, with barely a handful of change to his name.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Please bear in mind that I will be leaving to go backpacking in a couple of hours...  Won't be back until Monday evening!


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2004)

Menghil sounds ok, but by my counts you spent 111 skill points, and you only have 98.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2004)

I count having spent 110, and having 110 to spend.

Barbarian is listed first because of alphabetization, not order in which the classes were taken.

1st level Rogue (8+2)*4 = 40
4 more levels of Rogue (8+2)*4 = 40
5 levels of Barbarian (4+2)*5 = 30

40+40+30 = 110


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2004)

Then your hit points are 6+(3.5x4)+(6.5x5)=52.5->53.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

+10 for my con bonus of +1*10 levels = 62.5 only I rounded down.


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah, never figured that a dwarf could have a Con bonus. 63 hit points, then.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Yeah, never figured that a dwarf could have a Con bonus. 63 hit points, then.




 

Very well, off to edit go I.  Also I shall add languages which I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Just FYI, my backpacking trip has been cancelled, so I will be around this weekend after all.  /


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, though things seems to stop a little in weekends. Wish I could go out, too.

Hafrogman, I already decided when to include your character, and the party should arrive there the next week (real time)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Someone, is there a definitized party leader in this group???


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2004)

No, but I think it wouldn´t be a bad thing. Somehow, I think the other characters see Al-Khazad ("the captain") as the leader, but there´s nothing ´official´, so to speak.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Understood - I also agree that a party leader is a *VERY good thing*, but I will bow to the majority.  What do the other players think?  Do we want to establish a party leader?  I vote yes.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2004)

While I don't vote for leadership, I too will bow to the majority.


----------



## Rayex (Sep 4, 2004)

As long as it's not me, a leader is fine by me.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't see a need for any 'official' leader. The character, who is best suited for whatever task at hand, should lead the way.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

It just seems that most games, especially pbp games, do well with a formalized leader, who can make decisions when things degrade or slow down.  But, looks like folks are not keen on the idea, so I'll be quiet now...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Someone.  I'm watching the IC thread, so just post my introduction whenever you get there and I'll jump in.  Of course, in a week, all the characters may still be hanging around Ahmed's house


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm ready to roll!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> (OOC: What are the rest of you going to do meanwhile? Also, *Asy´s* away for a few days, and Rayex has internet problems, so you can make make suggestions as what could they do.)




LOL!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Ah, the joys of Computers...*

Hey there, Someone.

Like the others, I had figured that the game went belly up a bit ago.
Between my RL responsibilities and ENWorld unsubscribing me from my games for  who-knows-why, I didn't see the more recent posts/continuation.
That aside, I will just bow out officially, with well wishes to Ashy in playing Jagra, and good gaming to you all.

PS:I think that the Monkey had a fine name, thank-you-very-much.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Uriel,

If you wanna play, you are more than welcome to take the reigns back over - just say the word!    I am easy like Sunday mornin' and can come up with another character if need be....     Just say the word!


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, that does put me in a difficult position. I really prefer not having more than 5 players, or having to say "I´m sorry you´re an alternate"; it would be unjust for any of you. But since both things are not compatible, if you could reach an agreement by yourselves or find a solution, that would be great.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

I can drop back as an alternate, no prob.  Like I said, I'm easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

No, silly gamers... I didn't mean an offended tone or anything.

Really, I have too much on my plate as-is and Ashy is posting on a much more regular schedule than I was.
I really meant that I am 100% OK with being out of the game, though I do want to stress that it was fun/looks to be shaping up to be much more fun/is well run etc...

I'll still watch the story evolve (I'm re subscribed).


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

You certainly did not offend me.    I'm cool - either way; playin' or not.


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2004)

I´m glad we solved this without any bad feelings. We´ll continue then with As*h*y playing Jagra; it´s difficult to decide between any of you, but I feel it´s better this way.

Rayex, however, hasn´t show lately. I know he (she?) has problems with his (her?) internet connection, but I don´t know how much those problems are goign to last or if they are permanent. If Shin´nairo continues catatonic after we deal with the citadel part, there will be an open slot.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

cool


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

It seems like when the last time i "cleaned" up in my subscriptions, I removed the wrong game from my list. However, RL have been taking a toll lately, so I probably would not be able to post much anyway. Now things are starting to look bright, and I'm in, if you still want me that is.


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2004)

No problem; your character was out or the action lately, anyway.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> No problem; your character was out or the action lately, anyway.





Yes, I just re-read the thread, and it seems my absence was timed well.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Jagra Nimblenock

Gnome Rogue 5/ Diviner 3/Arcane Trickster 2

STR 10/+0  (4pts)
DEX 18/+4   (8pts *8th level boost)
CON 14/+2  (4pts)
INT 16/+3     (8pts * 4th level boost)
WIS 12/+1   (4pts)
CHA  10/+0  (2pts)

HP 53 
AC 19/15 flat/16 touch <10base,1defl. 2ar, 1size, 1nat ar, 4dex> 
BaB +5 
Fort +7   (+2 base,2 con,3 item)
Ref  +15 (+8 base 4dex, 3item)
Will +9   (+5 base,1 wis,3 item)
Init +8    (+4 dex,4 Imp Init)
Move 20'

Small (+1 AC,Attack,+4 Hide),Low-Light Vision, +2 Saves vs, Illusions, +1 Dc to Illusion spells,
+1 vs. Kobolds and Goblinoids (Goblins,Hobgoblins,Bugbears), +2 Listen, +2 Craft-Alchemy,
+4 Dodge bonus vs. Giants, Gnome Spells: Speak with Burrowing Mammals 1/day (1 minute),
1/day each Dancing Lights,Ghost Sounds,Prestidigitation,

Summon Familiar,Scribe Scroll,Trap Finding,Evasion, Trap Sense +1,Sneak Attack +4D6,
Uncanny Dodge, Ranged Ledgermain 1/Day

Feats: Improved Initiative (1st), Two Weapon Fighting(3rd),Combat Reflexes(6th), Weapon Finesse (9th)

Speaks:Gnomish,Common,Draconic, Giantish

Rogue 72/Wizard 15/AT 14  0/0/0
Appraise 1/+4
Balance 2/+6
Bluff 5/+5
Climb 4/+4
Concentration 6/+8
Craft-Alchemy 5/+10
Decipher Script 7/+10
Disable Device 7/+12
Disguise 2/+2(+4)
Escape Artist 7/+11
Hide 4/+12
Jump 5/+7
Know-Arcana 6/+9
Know-Dungeoneering 2/+5
Know-Geography 1/+4
Know-Tangrabah 1/+4
Know-The Planes 1/+4
Listen 5/+8 <+10 with familiar>
Move Silently 4/+13
Open Locks 4/+10
Search 7/+10(15)
Sleight of Hand  2/+11
Spellcraft 3/+6
Spot 4/+10 <+10 with familiar>
Swim 1
Tumble 5/+11
Use Rope 0/+4


Spells
0:Resistance,Acid Splash,Detect Poison, Detect Magic,Read Magic,Daze,Dancing Lights,Flare,Light,
Ray of Frost,Ghost Sound,Mage Hand,Mending,Message,Open/Close,Arcane Mark,Prestidigitation

1: 20 Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law, Shield,Mount,Summon Monster I,Unseen Servant,Comprehend Languages,
Detect Secret Doors,Identify,True Strike,Charm Person, Sleep,Burning Hands,Magic Missile,
Shocking Grasp,Tenser's Floating Disc,Color Spray,Animate Rope,Erase,Expeditious Retreat,Feather Fall,
2: 13 Arcane Lock, Melf's Acid Arrow,Web, Detect Thoughts,Locate Object,Tasha's Uncontrollable Laughter,
Invisibility,Minor Image,Mirror Image,Knock,Bear's Endurance,Rope Trick,Spider Climb
3: 8 Dispel Magic,Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fireball,Lightning Bolt,Displacement,Fly,Haste,Water Breathing

Spells per day:4/5/4/3 (including specialization spells) prohib:Necromancy

Prepared Spells:
0:Acid Splash,Read Magic,Mending,Open/Close
1: Magic Missile,True Strike(sp),Shocking Grasp,Shield,Burning Hands
2:Melf's Acid Arrow,Detect Thoughts(sp),Spider Climb,Invisibility
3:Clairaudience/Clairvoyance(sp),Fireball,Dispel Magic

45,324XP

Scimitar    +11 1D4+1 18-20/X2
Sh Sword  +11 1D4+1 19-20/X2
TWF +9/+9
Dagger +10 1D3 18-20/X2 10' Increments
Crossbow +11 1D3 20/X3 30' Increments
TWF with crossbows +9/+9

49,000GP

+1 Scimitar (small) 2315GP
+1 Short Sword (small) 2310GP
2  Hand Crossbows 200GP
50 Bolts +1 2305GP
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000GP
Turban of Disguise 2000GP
Familiar Supplies 100GP
Ring of Protection +1 2000GP
Bracers of Armor +2 4000GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000GP
Cloak of Resistance +3 9000GP
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000GP
1 Qual's Feather Token-Swan Boat 450GP
Eyes of the Eagle 2500GP
Goggles of Minute Seeing 2500GP
Elven Boots
Wand of Scorching Ray<3rd level use> 14 charges 1260GP
Wand of Color Spray <1st level use> 25 charges 375 GP
Wand of Detect Magic <1st Level use> 30 charges 225GP
Scroll of True Strike <1st> X4 50GP,4 XP
Scroll of Identify <1st> X3 337.5GP, 3XP
Scroll of Unseen Servant <1st> 12.5GP, 1XP
Scroll of DetectSecret Doors <1st> X2 25 GP, 2XP
Scroll of Mount <1st> X2 25GP,2XP
Scroll of Bear's Endurance <3rd> X2 150GP,12XP
Scroll of Rope Trick <3rd> 75GP, 6XP 
Scroll of Fireball <5th> X2 375GP, 30XP
Scroll of Lightning Bolt <5th> X1 187.5GP 15XP
Potion of Cure Light Wounds <1D8+1> X 10 500GP
Potion of Jump 50GP
Acid Flask X4 20GP
Alchemist's Fire X6 60GP
Smokestick X3 30GP
Sunrod X10 10GP
Tanglefoot Bag 25GP
Thunderstone X2 30GP
Tindertwigs X10 5GP
Masterworked Thieves' Tools 50GP
bedroll,extra clothes,50'silk rope & grapnel,second 50' silk rope,
tinder box, 8 flasks of oil,shovel,crowbar,whetstone,10 sheets of parchment,quills&ink,
3 bottles of wine,flask of brandy, 2 quarts of beer,funny mushrooms,pipe&smokeweed
dice ,cards, backgammon set,
5 Dinars<GP>, 8 Silvers, 3 Coppers

Additional Spells 4300GP


Familiar
Abu the Monkey (as 3rd Level Familiar)

HD 5 HP 26 Init +2 Speed 30/30 Climb AC 16 Attack +7 Bite D3-1<1min>,Low-Light Vision,
Saves +2 Fort, +10 Reflex, +6 Will, Str 3 Dex 15 Con 10 Int 7 Wis 12 Cha 5
Balance +10,Climb +10, Hide +10, Listen +3 Spot +3
Weapon Finesse may always take 10 on a climb check.
Grants Alertness,+3 to Sleight of Hand.
Improved Evasion,Share Spells,Empathic Link,Deliver Touch Spells.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks!  The patch is only for looks, of course!    The pic is from the WotC Character Gallery - good stuff in there!


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

Feral human; Medium sized Monstrous Humanoid Barbarian 5; CR 7; HD 5d12+10; hp 48 (58 in rage); Speed 50; Init +1; Space/Reach 5 ft./5ft.; AC 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16; Base Atk +5; Grp +10; Atk Claw +10 (1d8+5) –rage +12 (1d8+7)-; Full Atk 2xclaw plus rend (2d8+10 or +14 if raging) SA and SQ Improved grab, Rake, Rage 2/day, Fast Movement, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Fast healing 2; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +3 (+5 in rage); Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8 Feats: Endurance, Stealthy, Diehard. Skills: Move Silently +7, Hide +7, Survival +10.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Someone (Nov 3, 2004)

Note that this isn´t a fully developed setting, and I´m changing things -mostly flavor and minor rules, so don´t worry- on the fly. One of them is languages: I realized that the standard D&D language system doesn´t properly work in a Multiple Material Planes setting like this. In the future, I´ll probably house rule the speak language skill, but for this one-shot it´ll be enough that one of you know this particular race´s language.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Rayex (Nov 8, 2004)

I regret to announce that I will have to withdraw from this game, as Real Life has finally caught up with me, and my plate (and head for that matter) is way too full these days. I wish you all a fun game!


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, Rayex.  Good luck clearing your plate and head.




On a different note, Bobacus has drawn me a picture of Menghil . . . I think it turned out perfectly.

http://www.bobacus.com/dwrfprte.jpg


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you go, Rayex.  Good luck clearing your plate and head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AWESOME!


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 15, 2004)

Proposed changes to Menghil

+1 level of rogue [Bar 5/Rog 6]

+4 hp [67 hp]

+1 BAB [+9]

+1 fort save [now +7 I cannot see where I got +7 from before, should have been +6]
+1 refl save [+8]
+1 will save [+8]

trap sense increases to +3

No feats
No attribute increase

+10 skill points

+1 rank each to

balance
climb
hide
listen
move silently
search
spot
survival
tumble
use rope


----------



## Zerth (Dec 15, 2004)

Amira's level up changes:

  Add one more Mystic Theurge level (total 4)
  3 hp (1d4+1)
  +1 BAB
  +1 Will save

  4 skill points (2 class + 1 Int + 1 human)
  +1 Concentration
  +2 Sense Motive
  +1 Spellcraft

  +1 Cleric caster level (total 7)
  Can cast one more 1st spell per day, gain 1+1 4th level spells per day

  +1 Sorceress caster level (total 8)
  New spells known: one level 0 (_Mending_), one level 4 (_Ice Storm_)
  Changes to spells per day: 3rd (6), 4th (4)

  I believe Razeem also gains an additional HD.


----------



## Someone (Jan 6, 2005)

Since one of the players had to bow out, I´m looking for a new player for this character. Changes are allowed, if they are not too big. Notice that he has enough experience to put him at 11th level, but the party had not an opportunity to level up.

Al-Khazad Captain and explorer.
Male Human Ranger 10

Alignment Chaotic Good

Hair:Black
Eyes: Brown

Str 14 (6) +2
Dex 16(6) +2 lvls +3
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 12(4) +1
Wis 12(4) +1
Cha 12 (4) +1


AC: 10 +8 Armor +3 dex +1 two-weapon =22
Hp: 69
Mv : 30

Saves:
Fort +9
Ref +10
Will +4

B.A.B +10
Melee +12
Range +13

Lightning Breath +15/+10 1-6 +2 str+1-6 electricity +1-10 electricity on crit. crit 15-20
Daggers +14/+9 1-4 +2 str range 10'
LB/Dagger +13/+12/+8/+7 1-6+2 str+1-6 elec. +1-10 elec on crit/ 1-4+1 str

Feats:
Weapon Finesse 1st
Weapon Focus scimitar human
Two-Weapon Defense 3rd
Leadership 6th
Improved Critical scimitar 9th
Track ranger 1
Two weapon Fighting ranger 2
Endurance ranger 3
Improved Two Weapon Fighting ranger 6

Class Abilities:
Favored Enemies:
Giants (cyclopes) +6
Magical Beasts +2
Outsiders, Fire (Efretti, etc,) +2

Wild Empathy +13

Woodland Stride

Swift Tracker

Evasion

Skills:104
Climb 10 ranks +2 str +2 syn -2 armor 12
Swim 10 ranks +2 str -4 armor = 8
Wilderness Survival 13 ranks +1 wis =14 +2 syn to avod getting lost or notice natural hazards.
Spot 5 +1 wis =6
Listen 5+1 wis =6
Tumble 6 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -2 armor=9
Hide 5 ranks +3dex -2 armor =6
Move Silently 5 ranks +3 dex -2 armor =6
Use rope 5 ranks +3 dex =8
Profession Sailor 9 ranks +1 Wis =10
Handle Animal 5 ranks +1 cha =6
Knowledge, Geography 5 ranks +1 int= 6
Jump 5 ranks +2 str -2 armor =5
Balance 5 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -2 armor =8

Languages:
Andalasian, Auran

Spells:
1st Resist Energy, Endure Elements
2nd Bark Skin

Magic Items:
Celestial Armor 22,400
Lightning Breath: Shocking Burst Scimitar +1 18,315
Wand of Cure Moderate wounds 4,500 –49 charges
Handy Haversack 2000
Explorer's outfit x2 20 gp
courtier's outfit 30 gp
jewlry 100
200' of rope 4 gp
3 map cases 3 gp
10 sheets paper 2 gp
3 ink pens .3
grappling hook 1 gp
mirror 10 gp
30 days trail rations 15 gp
4 water skins 4 gp
2 vials acid 20
2 anti-toxin 100
10 sunrods 20 gp 
spell component pouch 5 gp
whetstone .01
beroll .1
winter blanket .5
Brace of Daggers
Master work alchemical silver dagger 322
Master work cold iron 304
2 master work daggers 604
65 dinars 

Cohort: Akeeta

Akeeta: Feral human; Medium sized Monstrous Humanoid Barbarian 5; CR 7; HD 5d12+10; hp 48 (58 in rage); Speed 50; Init +1; Space/Reach 5 ft./5ft.; AC 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16; 
Base Atk +5; Grp +10; Atk Claw +9 (1d8+5) –rage +11 (1d8+7)-; Full Atk 2xclaw plus rend (2d8+10 or +14 if raging)
SA and SQ Improved grab, Rake, Rage 2/day, Fast Movement, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Fast healing 2; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +3 (+5 in rage); Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8 
Feats: Endurance, Stealthy, Diehard.
Skills: Move Silently +7, Hide +7, Survival +10.


----------



## Someone (Jan 6, 2005)

Old IC thread was this and the current one is here


----------



## Someone (Jan 8, 2005)

bump? anyone?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

In interested, if no one's stepped up - I'm always in for more games....  If that's fine, I'll look over the threads and characters, and post changes/ic tomorrow.

And it turns out, I'm a bit over-anxious.  So, assuming I take over, I have a few changes, but not a lot.  I'd like to swap the scimitar out for a frost-burst, to keep with the fire outsider favored enemy.  I'd like to swap weapon finesse or weapon focus out for "Improved shield bash", and then I'd like to swap the cure moderate wand for a cure light, and a magic shield of some sort.

That's really all I'd adjust.  Just let me know!


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

There´s no problem with those changes, so post the complete character and the proposed changes for level 11, and start posting in the IC thread. Notice also that there´s something missing in the sheet: Al-Khazad gained a salve of True Seeing (1 use, as the spell) in the adventure.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

*Updated Al-Khazad*

Al-Khazad Captain and explorer.
Male Human Ranger 10

Alignment Chaotic Good

Hair:Black
Eyes: Brown

Str 14 (6) +2
Dex 16(6) +2 lvls +3
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 12(4) +1
Wis 12(4) +1
Cha 12 (4) +1


AC: 10 +8 Armor +3 dex+3 shield=24
Hp: 76
Mv : 30

Saves:
Fort +9
Ref +10
Will +4

B.A.B +12
Melee +14
Range +15

Frostreaver +15/+10 1-6 +3 (+1 magic+2 str)+1-6 cold +1-10 cold on crit. crit 15-20
Thrown Daggers +15/+10 1-4 +2 str range 10'
Shield Bash +15/+10 1-8 +3 (+2 str +1 magic)
FR/Shield Bash +13/+13/+8/+8/+3/+3 1-6+3 (+2 str+1 magic)+1-6 cold, +1-10 cold on crit/ 1-8+2 (+1 str +1 magic)

Feats:
Weapon Focus (Shield bash) 1st
Weapon Finesse human
Improved Shield Bash 3rd
Leadership 6th
Improved Critical scimitar 9th
Track ranger 1
Two weapon Fighting ranger 2
Endurance ranger 3
Improved Two Weapon Fighting ranger 6
Greater Two Weapon Fighting ranger 11

Class Abilities:
Favored Enemies:
Giants (cyclopes) +6
Magical Beasts +2
Outsiders, Fire (Efretti, etc,) +2

Wild Empathy +13

Woodland Stride

Swift Tracker

Evasion

Skills:104
Climb 10 ranks +2 str +2 syn -3 armor 11
Swim 10 ranks +2 str -4 armor = 8
Wilderness Survival 13 ranks +1 wis =14 +2 syn to avod getting lost or notice natural hazards.
Spot 9 +1 wis =10
Listen 5+1 wis =6
Tumble 6 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -3 armor=8
Hide 7 ranks +3dex -3 armor =7
Move Silently 7 ranks +3 dex -3 armor =7
Use rope 5 ranks +3 dex =8
Profession Sailor 9 ranks +1 Wis =10
Handle Animal 5 ranks +1 cha =6
Knowledge, Geography 5 ranks +1 int= 6
Jump 5 ranks +2 str -3 armor =4
Balance 5 ranks cc +3 dex +2 syn -3 armor =7

Languages:
Andalasian, Auran

Spells:
1st Resist Energy, Endure Elements
2nd Bark Skin

Magic Items:
Celestial Armor 22,400
+1 Large Steel Shield of Bashing 4177
Frostreaver: +1 Shocking Burst Scimitar 18,315
Wand of Cure Lightwounds (49 Charges) 750
Handy Haversack 2000
Explorer's outfit x2 20 gp
Courtier's outfit 30 gp
Jewelry 90
200' of rope 4 gp
3 map cases 3 gp
10 sheets paper 2 gp
3 ink pens .3
Grappling hook 1 gp
Mirror 10 gp
30 days trail rations 15 gp
4 water skins 4 gp
2 vials acid 20
Anti-toxin 50
10 sunrods 20 gp 
Spell component pouch 5 gp
Whetstone .01
Bedroll .1
Winter blanket .5
Brace of Daggers
Masterwork alchemical silver dagger 322
Masterwork cold iron 304
Masterwork dagger 302
53 dinars 

Cohort: Akeeta

Akeeta: Feral human; Medium sized Monstrous Humanoid Barbarian 5; CR 7; HD 5d12+10; hp 48 (58 in rage); Speed 50; Init +1; Space/Reach 5 ft./5ft.; AC 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16; 
Base Atk +5; Grp +10; Atk Claw +9 (1d8+5) –rage +11 (1d8+7)-; Full Atk 2xclaw plus rend (2d8+10 or +14 if raging)
SA and SQ Improved grab, Rake, Rage 2/day, Fast Movement, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Fast healing 2; AL CN; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +3 (+5 in rage); Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8 
Feats: Endurance, Stealthy, Diehard.
Skills: Move Silently +7, Hide +7, Survival +10.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome, Radish!


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

Numbers look good, but notice that you´re not level 11, though you have the XP. The party will level as soon you have some rest.


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

Ashy, now that I remember, your little wizard is a diviner. I don´t see many divinations in his prepared spell list.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

Hurh????


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

> Prepared Spells:
> 0: Resistance, Acid Splash, Light, Ray of Frost
> 1: Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, Summon Monster I, Sleep
> 2: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Invisibility
> 3: Fireball, Fly, Lightning Bolt




Your character is a rogue/wizard (diviner)/arcane trickster. You can prepare 1 more spell of each level, but that must be a divination spell.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 10, 2005)

er...ok.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 10, 2005)

Ah - sorry, I misunderstood a bit.  I'll repost a level 10 version, and a proposed 11.  Sorry!


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying this game so far.    It's nice that Someone is willing to make dramatic concessions and not just say "Sorry, rules say he gets an AoO.  Nothing lists "distracted" as a reason not to get it...."  

Is everyone okay with the new Al-Kahazd?  I didn't read the entirety of the previous IC thread, so I hope I'm not too different.  I'm kinda fixating on the "Captain" in his title, and seeing him as someone that feels a great sense of responsibility for his "squad" aka you guys.    And if I'm barking too many orders, feel free to tell me to shove it, IC or OOC.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 20, 2005)

Updated Al-Khazad.  Do cohorts level as well?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

Menghil has been updated.


----------



## Someone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Akeeta*: Feral human; Medium sized Monstrous Humanoid Barbarian 6; CR 8; HD 6d12+12; hp 57 (69 in rage); Speed 50; Init +1; Space/Reach 5 ft./5ft.; AC 17 (+1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16; 
Base Atk +6; Grp +11; Atk Claw +10 (2d6+5) –rage +12 (2d6+7)-; Full Atk 2xclaw plus rend (4d6+10 or +14 if raging)
SA and SQ Improved grab, Rake, Rage 2/day, Fast Movement, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +2, Fast healing 2; AL CN; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +4 (+6 in rage); Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8 
Feats: Endurance, Stealthy, Diehard, Improved natural attack (claw)
Skills: Move Silently +7, Hide +7, Survival +11.


*Razeem*: small outsider (air, extraplanar) HD 6d8+12 HP 43, init +7, sp 60 (perfect), AC 17, attack 2 claws +12 (1d3+2) , SA breath weapon, spell-like abilities: blur, gust of wind, summon mephit, DR 5/magic, fast healing 2. Saves fort +7 ref +10 will +7. Stats: Str 14, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 15. 
Feats weapon finesse, improved initiative, flyby attack. Skills: Bluff +10, escape artist +15, hide +18, diplomacy +7,  disguise +7, intimidate +7, listen +16, move silently +14, spot +16, use rope +10, search +8


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2005)

Out of curiousity, is Feral Humanoid from Savage Species?  It seems like a very cool template....


----------



## Someone (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, it´s Feral creature, a template that can be applied to humanoids and monstrous humanoids IIRC. It lists a LA of +1, a huge understatement in my opinion, so I raised it to +2.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 27, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I'm really enjoying this game so far.    It's nice that Someone is willing to make dramatic concessions and not just say "Sorry, rules say he gets an AoO.  Nothing lists "distracted" as a reason not to get it...."
> 
> Is everyone okay with the new Al-Kahazd?  I didn't read the entirety of the previous IC thread, so I hope I'm not too different.  I'm kinda fixating on the "Captain" in his title, and seeing him as someone that feels a great sense of responsibility for his "squad" aka you guys.    And if I'm barking too many orders, feel free to tell me to shove it, IC or OOC.





You have 'Captain' Al-Khazad right in personality.  But he's a naval captain, not guard or army.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 27, 2005)

So I've seen you in two threads now RJ - are you back for good, or just sporadically?  You're welcome to take over Al-Khazad again, if you're here for good.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 28, 2005)

Just sporadically unfortunately.  I'm on a friends computer.  No way I could  guantee regular posting.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, I'm a little confused.  Why again did we come all the way up this mountain, just to turn around again and go back down?  I thought we were looking for ship parts, or a way to speak to the bird and get *IT* to talk to the cyclopses....


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------

